# Boston Terrier Puppy



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

This little fellow is four months old and came to visit at the Nursing Home where I work. He was so sad looking, but just adorable. I had to paint him. He is painted in watercolors.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

What talent you have!


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

You captured him beautifully!


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

A Georgia girl painting like that!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

That's amazing! You are very talented.


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Stunning work! Cute pup


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You are very talented. Boston terriers are great pets.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> You are very talented. Boston terriers are great pets.


I know, hopefully a Boston is going to be my next dog.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

KnitnNat said:


> A Georgia girl painting like that!!! Awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## yak555 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful picture, dog has great eyes. Do you sell your paintings?


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

LOVE your work.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Marilyn40 said:


> Beautiful picture, dog has great eyes. Do you sell your paintings?


Yes, I do sell them. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

He is beautiful! You are very talented!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You are very talented. He is4very cute. Does he know his portrate was done and is famous.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

mama879 said:


> You are very talented. He is4very cute. Does he know his portrate was done and is famous.


No, he is unaware. I told his owners when I took the picture I wanted to paint him. When I see them again, I will tell them.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

gapeach31781 said:


> This little fellow is four months old and came to visit at the Nursing Home where I work. He was so sad looking, but just adorable. I had to paint him. He is painted in watercolors.


Love this & your loose style of water colours! 🎨🎨


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You are very talented. Love the picture.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

You are so talented! I envy your skill.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work! Wish I could paint.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful painting! WOW! You are very talented!


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Your paintings are so life like. Gorgeous!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

I have always loved your Avatar and wondered if you had painted it. I think your work is amazing!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wonderful painting and yes he does look sad, probably misses his mommy.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

You've got some serious skills! Beautiful work.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

You do wonderful work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, my, you are so talented! That sad look is a Boston's stock in trade--gets them everything they want. Please post some more of your work-I would love to see it.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Great work. Always envied anyone who can paint as I have absolutely no talent in that direction.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Awww he is adorable. You captured him perfectly. 

Enjoy your art, I am.
GrandmaNona


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You sure did capture him. What a darling.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful work! Makes me want to get out my watercolors and start painting again.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Bettylex said:


> Beautiful work! Makes me want to get out my watercolors and start painting again.


You should!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

What a wonderful painting. My aunt was a painter. She had many beautiful pictures. 2 that I remember were a Lassie dog and a cat. I'm not sure where they ended up. I still have a picture of 2 baskets with tomatoes in them and one of a chicken with baby chicks. I have them hanging in my kitchen and I will never be able to box them up. Keep painting and hopefully you'll have friends and family that will love to share your artistry.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Awww, he's lovely!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

What an evocative painting. My grandmother who mostly raised me, had a Boston terrier named Honey Child; your painting brought back some wonderful memories, so thank you for sharing.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

He is lovely xx


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

You are very talented, he is beautiful!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone, so glad you are enjoying my painting.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

gapeach, you are a very talented individual. This puppy is adorable.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. You are very talented.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Your artwork is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Love it! And your avatar. I volunteer as a dog walker at our Humane Society, walked a little guy a few weeks ago that looked a lot like him. A sweety!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

You are so talented!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

You are so very, very talented. Love your paintings.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is amazing. you are so talented


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how beautiful, you are very talented.


----------

